# Surly Crosscheck as a single speed ? ? ?



## single speed kid (Jun 7, 2006)

I am interested in the Crosscheck and I 'd like to set it up as a single speed. The dropouts on this frame are not the typical horizontal style (facing back), so what would prevent the rear wheel from slipping forward? Has anyone out there run this frame as ss - did it work? Did the rear wheel move at all on you?

I appreciate the feedback  

SSK


----------



## Mallanaga (Jun 30, 2007)

buy the frame... build your own wheels...

build them up around white industries ENO eccentric hub...

you're good to go.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

Mallanaga said:


> buy the frame... build your own wheels...
> 
> build them up around white industries ENO eccentric hub...
> 
> you're good to go.


you are not an ENO salesperson, are you? a bolt on hub will do. crosschecks have horizontals.


----------



## single speed kid (Jun 7, 2006)

Actually the way the drop-outs are arranged you wouldn't really have to use an ENO hub. The Crosscheck has semi-horizontal dropouts that face forward, so I'm not sure why they face forward and not to the back?

Anyone?


----------



## xmynameisdan (Aug 16, 2006)

single speed kid said:


> Actually the way the drop-outs are arranged you wouldn't really have to use an ENO hub. The Crosscheck has semi-horizontal dropouts that face forward, so I'm not sure why they face forward and not to the back?
> 
> Anyone?


They make is possible to remove the wheel with fenders on, though thats not why they were designed like that. No need for an ENO.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

single speed kid said:


> The Crosscheck has semi-horizontal dropouts that face forward, so I'm not sure why they face forward and not to the back?


Why not? I will take forward facing dropout anytime than rear facing. Easy wheel removal.


----------



## single speed kid (Jun 7, 2006)

Does the wheel tend to pull forward and out when run as a single speed? It really looks like it would happen.... :skep:


----------



## ~gomez~ (Sep 26, 2006)

single speed kid said:


> Does the wheel tend to pull forward and out when run as a single speed? It really looks like it would happen.... :skep:


not to worry....it'll work just fine


yes....those are bottles of


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

i run my Crosscheck singlespeed and it works great. i use a regular QR skewer, not even bolt on and i've never had the rear slip. i ride it nearly every day (commute to work) in all weather conditions and a variety of gearing combos.


----------



## riderx (Jan 6, 2004)

I have one that I've run as a fixed gear for years with no slippage issues. An ENO eccentric hub would be a waste of money, those drops (horizontal) are made for adjustability. Road, touring, singletrack, psycho-cross, commuting: the Crosscheck does all of that and more.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

eno would definitely be a waste of money on the cross check.

dont even need a bolt on. you can run it fixed or free with just a good qr with no slippage.


----------



## LFASS (Sep 23, 2007)

any hub will do, don't bother with an eno...
If i were you, i'd run a bolt on hub, i had a bolt on QR hub and it slipped during a cx race, pissed me right off, i've never had an issue with my paul word hub though.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

LFASS said:


> i had a bolt on QR hub


typo? cuz thats an "either/or", not a "both".


----------



## riderx (Jan 6, 2004)

monogod said:


> typo? cuz thats an "either/or", not a "both".


Probably means a bolt on skewer.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Oct 7, 2005)

This one has a bolt on skewer. . .


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

PeanutButterBreath said:


> This one has a bolt on skewer. . .


relevance?


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Oct 7, 2005)

monogod said:


> relevance?


Its a singlespeed Crosscheck? :idea:


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

PeanutButterBreath said:


> Its a singlespeed Crosscheck?


apparently the question went over your head.

of what relevance is it to the thread that it has a bolt on skewer?


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Oct 7, 2005)

monogod said:


> i was being polite. so i'll rephrase...
> 
> WHO CARES?!?!?


I thought this was the "XCheck as SS" thread.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

PeanutButterBreath said:


> I thought this was the "XCheck as SS" thread.


please re-read the post. i edited it immediately after posting as it was admittedly somewhat harsh, and im trying to avoid being rude to people. (even the idiots and trolls)


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Oct 7, 2005)

monogod said:


> please re-read the post. i edited it immediately after posting as it was admittedly somewhat harsh, and im trying to avoid being rude to people. (even the idiots and trolls)


Edited mine too. I commend your effort.

The relevance is that the wheel does not slip with a bolt-on skewer, which refers to OPs question.


----------



## Thor29 (May 12, 2005)

I had a Crosscheck once. The chainstays are 132.5mm apart, so if you use a 135mm hub the frame is under slight tension, which should help keep the wheel from slipping. But if you use a road hub (130mm) watch out! I had serious issues with slippage when I put road wheels on the bike and then did some heavy mashing out of the saddle. Personally, I think the Crosscheck (and the Bianchi Volpe) should just go with 135mm spacing. Trying to accommodate both hub sizes doesn't really work based on my experience.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Oct 7, 2005)

Thor29 said:


> But if you use a road hub (130mm) watch out! I had serious issues with slippage when I put road wheels on the bike and then did some heavy mashing out of the saddle.


How were you securing the 130mm hub in the frame?


----------



## j e SS e (Dec 24, 2007)

PeanutButterBreath said:


> This one has a bolt on skewer. . .


What happened to the rack mounts and nice stock fork?


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Oct 7, 2005)

j e SS e said:


> What happened to the rack mounts and nice stock fork?


I torched off the rack mounts. Got the frame second hand w/o the stock fork. I like the stock fork, but I have never like the tigged frame w/lugged fork look so I went with the Tange.


----------



## LFASS (Sep 23, 2007)

riderx said:


> Probably means a bolt on skewer.


we'd be a good team.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

single speed kid said:


> I am interested in the Crosscheck and I 'd like to set it up as a single speed.


What a silly idea! What kind of a fool would do that?  










I live in the town right above the top tube. This is 12 miles and 2800 feet later.


----------



## abbeytrails (Jan 12, 2006)

Yeah I agree, what a silly idea!


----------



## mtnbikerfred (Mar 25, 2004)

That's just nutz.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

mtnbikerfred said:


> That's just nutz.


Uh, that is _not_ a *Surly CrossCheck* set up as a SS.


----------



## pauly (Jan 6, 2004)

*Thread drift*



PeanutButterBreath said:


> I like the stock fork, but I have never like the tigged frame w/lugged fork look so I went with the Tange.


I agree. That straight blade tapered fork looks great. Does it offer the same amount of clearance as the Surly fork?


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Oct 7, 2005)

pauly said:


> I agree. That straight blade tapered fork looks great. Does it offer the same amount of clearance as the Surly fork?


Nope. Plenty of clearance for CX tires, but you are not going to get a 2.1 in there like with the Surly or Soma/IRD fork. I think it takes a lugged crown to acheive that.


----------



## OFSFrank (Feb 29, 2004)

Mildly ghetto, but if you must...









http://gallery.mtbr.com/showphoto.php/photo/23612/cat/500/ppuser/238900


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

OFSFrank said:


> Mildly ghetto, but if you must...


How do ya open beer bottles with that?


----------



## Wiggles_dad (Jan 19, 2008)

PeanutButterBreath said:


> This one has a bolt on skewer. . .


Those are nice looking wheels on your Cross Check. What kind are they?


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Oct 7, 2005)

Wiggles_dad said:


> Those are nice looking wheels on your Cross Check. What kind are they?


Shimano R500s: http://bike.shimano.com/catalog/cyc...<>ast_id=1408474395181785&bmUID=1201156352346 (labels removed). As you can see in the spec, they are actually nothing to write home about. Nice looking for beater wheels though.

Tires are IRD Crossfires.


----------

